# Christmas Trees



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello  

I've decided to get a real Christmas tree this year as we're staying at home from the first time in literally years. 

Does any one have any top tips for getting the 'right' one - can you get trees which don't drop too many needles?  

Do you water them?  

When's the best time to buy them cos presumably too early and it'll be nude by the 25th!  

Thank you  

B xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Usually cut trees can be sprayed with water & that helps prevent needle drop but we have actually watered ours in prevoious years. When you buy one it should say low drop or none drop (but none drop do drop some needles just not as many)

The best way is to buy a potted tree with roots & water as normal & that won't drop much at all but you need to have somehwere to keep it until next Xmas!

We're getting ours this weekend, we never buy it the beginning of Dec more the middle & then by 12th night it's just about done!

Looooooveeeee real trees, nothing like that pine fragrance


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

where do you get yours from Prof? oh and thank you buy the way


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

If only you'd posted yesterday, there was an article in one of the Weekend supplements about trees, and I put it in the recycling today.

From what I remember, Fraser Fir have the lowest needle drop, but are more expensive because of this.  Avoid any dull trees and give them a good shake to check for needle droppage.  If it doesn't have any roots, then they recommend keeping outside in a bucket of water for an hour or so before moving into the house, and cutting off 1-2 inches of trunk (not sure what order you're meant to do this though).

I do wish DH had read the article.  He's come home this afternoon with our tree - it's tiny, looks like a twig.  We normally have 2 or 3 sets of lights on our tree, this year, none of our sets fit.  Given that we don't have any other decorations for the house, it's not looking very festive.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh no Claire   why not put that one outside the front door to welcome any visitors and go and get another one for inside at the w/e!  

I'll look out for Fraser Firs - no idea what expensive is, as haven't bought one before


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

B - hop in your car on Saturday morning and I'll take you to our friends farm. We get ours from them every year although they import them in from somewhere. I couldn't possibly tell you the 'flavour' but I always call it a Blue Spuce   They are quite a bit more expensive though but they do hold the needles well (and they are quite waxy and rounded so don't cause problems to little people or pets  )

We have a special wooden box/pot to stand it in to which you can add water and keep it topped up  

Best to keep it away from radiators to avoid drying out  

I'd never buy a tree which is already in a net as you need to hold it up and have a good look. You want one nice and symetrical with no big gaps between branches  

Claire - Sorry to hear about your tree   I'd def pop out and by another  

S x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

BG I like the 'blue' trees as well. We used to get ours from a seller who has a regular pitch up the road but last year we were very disappointed by the standard of the trees so we went to the local Country Park which is Forestry Comission run & bought a tree from there. The trees are grown on the park so they're cut fairly recently & you can have a good look at them.

With our tree we cut the bottom of the stem of & then put some water in the stand/box which has bolts to hold the trunk in place, similar to these but ours has a decorative box around the stand

http://www.pinesandneedles.com/Buy/Christmas-Tree-Stands/

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh enjoy your real trees ladies!!  I so wish I could be out picking one but I am allergic so we have to settle for a pretend one!  I would love to go and pick one!  PW sounds like you have it down to a fine art! xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

enjoy your real trees ladies, I love em...my DP is such a bah humbug, he tells me every year they are a FIRE HAZARD!!!    but i ignore him of course..this year I have gone for a tasteful PINK tree that i got from Tescos for 4 pounds!! tasteful eh?!!    the reason being we are moving so the place looks awful, am surrounded by boxes but wanted a touch of festivness! 

pobby x


----------

